# Welches Seitendesign sagt Ihnen eher zu?



## Administrator (8. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ShiZon (8. Oktober 2008)

Im großen und ganzen gefällt mir das Seitendesign von PCG besser, obwohl man gleichzeitig sagen muß das an PCGHX noch gewerkelt wird und der Quickproll etwas voreilig war.


----------



## unclesam (8. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon am 08.10.2008 20:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Im großen und ganzen gefällt mir das Seitendesign von PCG besser, obwohl man gleichzeitig sagen muß das an PCGHX noch gewerkelt wird und der Quickproll etwas voreilig war.



Ich mag das Design der PCGH lieber. Wirkt einfach übersichtlicher und nicht so überladen wie pcgames.de...


----------



## AurionKratos (8. Oktober 2008)

@Shizon: Ich denke, es wird auf das alte PCGH-Forum bezogen.

Ich persönliche finde auch das alte PCGH-Forum ansprechender, das PCG-Forum ist mir einen Tick zu bunt, zudem geht es nicht so gut in die Breite. 
Am idealsten wäre, wenn man wie z.B. bei vielen Vbulletins Boards beide anbietet und der User dann beliebig umschalten kann.


----------



## ShiZon (8. Oktober 2008)

AurionKratos am 08.10.2008 21:18 schrieb:
			
		

> @Shizon: Ich denke, es wird auf das alte PCGH-Forum bezogen.
> 
> Ich persönliche finde auch das alte PCGH-Forum ansprechender, das PCG-Forum ist mir einen Tick zu bunt, zudem geht es nicht so gut in die Breite.
> Am idealsten wäre, wenn man wie z.B. bei vielen Vbulletins Boards beide anbietet und der User dann beliebig umschalten kann.



Gerade das haben sie ja nicht hingeschrieben.  Es wäre besser gewesen, wenn die Quickproll Schreiber das genauer beschrieben hätte, jeder der das liest denkt automatisch an PCGHX und nicht an PCGH, das ist schon ein wenig verwirrend.


----------



## Lordghost (8. Oktober 2008)

*Blub*

[x] PCGH 

Blub

Edit: das kann doch wirklich keinem gefallen: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD

mit STRG+mausrad vergrößert, und die ganzen unnötigen bunten bilder mit adblock+ geblockt. sieht zwar nicht so doll aus, ist aber zweckmäßig


----------



## ShiZon (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Blub*



			
				Lordghost am 08.10.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] PCGH
> 
> Blub
> 
> ...



Wie schaut das denn bei dir aus!


----------



## Lordghost (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Blub*



			
				ShiZon am 08.10.2008 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordghost am 08.10.2008 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


schön, wie denn sonnst? 

mit STRG+mausrad vergrößert, da eine auflösung von 1280x1024 hab, und die ganzen unnötigen bunten bilder mit adblock+ geblockt. sieht zwar nicht so doll aus, ist aber zweckmäßig


----------



## crackajack (8. Oktober 2008)

Hat beides Vor und Nachteile....

[x] Ist Fisch besser wie Huhn-Antwort verweigert.


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Blub*



			
				Lordghost am 08.10.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Edit: das kann doch wirklich keinem gefallen:


Wenn man sich aufs Nötigste konzentriert, dann geht es



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber insgesamt ist das PCGH-Design doch noch ne ganze Ecke besser, aber den Wahn der abgemagerten und überladenen Webseiten werde ich wohl nie verstehen. Irgendwie scheinen die Webdesigner weltweit fast alle nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank zu haben solche Seiten zu präsentieren. Übersicht, Funktionalität und Usability stehen leider ganz unten auf den to-do-Listen.   [/strike]


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*

Man muß da unterscheiden, auch wenn ich (leider) etwas zu vorschnell für PCG gevotet habe.

Vom Seitenaufbau her gefällt mir PCGH besser, weil übersichtlicher und informativer. Was jedoch das Forumsdesign angeht, ziehe ich eindeutig PCG vor.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*

[X] Keins von beiden, da beide vollkommen überladen sind.


----------



## SebastianThoeing (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*

Zum Verständnis: Gemeint ist nicht das Forum, gemeint ist z.B. die Startseite. Steht ja auch da: "Seitendesign", nicht "Forendesign".


----------



## Leertaste (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 08.10.2008 22:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber insgesamt ist das PCGH-Design doch noch ne ganze Ecke besser, aber den Wahn der abgemagerten und überladenen Webseiten werde ich wohl nie verstehen. Irgendwie scheinen die Webdesigner weltweit fast alle nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank zu haben solche Seiten zu präsentieren. Übersicht, Funktionalität und Usability stehen leider ganz unten auf den to-do-Listen.   [/strike]


Mach die guten Webdesigner nicht "madig", es gibt zum Glück auch noch jede Menge gute (übersichtlicher, anpassungsfähiger, schnelle, schöne usw.) Seiten im Web. 

Allerdings, wenn man die überladene Startenseiten miteinander vergleicht oder die Inhaltsseiten schneidet PCGH deutlich besser als PCG ab. Aber das hatte ich ja schon alles beim "Relaunch" von PCGames.de gesagt...

Beide Seiten hängen allerdings mal mehr mal weniger weit hinter: http://www.computerbase.de/


----------



## Nali_WarCow (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*



			
				Leertaste am 09.10.2008 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt zum Glück auch noch jede Menge gute (übersichtlicher, anpassungsfähiger, schneller, schöner usw.) Seiten im Web.


Gibt es glücklicherweise, nur die Anzahl wird immer geringer.


----------



## Leertaste (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*



			
				Nali_WarCow am 09.10.2008 12:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es glücklicherweise, nur die Anzahl wird immer geringer.


Ist gibt leider auch die Seiten, die versuchen mit bunten, animierten Grafiken, Flash-Animationen usw. (oft getarnt als Werbung) vom Inhalt abzulenken, wer ist schon wegen dem Inhalt auf der Seite...


----------



## SoSchautsAus (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*



			
				SebTh am 09.10.2008 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Verständnis: Gemeint ist nicht das Forum, gemeint ist z.B. die Startseite. Steht ja auch da: "Seitendesign", nicht "Forendesign".


Die Frage ist, was mit Design gemeint ist. Unter Design verstehe ich einerseits den konzeptuellen Aufbau der Seite, andererseits den Stil (Farben, Grafiken, usw). Da der Stil aber im Forum der selbe ist, geh ich mal davon aus, dass der Aufbau gemeint ist. Den Stil find ich bei PCG gelinde gesagt peinlich, der Aufbau lässt auch zu wünschen übrig. Bei beiden Aspekten hat PCGH eindeutig die Nase vorn. 

SSA


----------



## skicu (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Blub*



			
				Lordghost am 08.10.2008 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> [x] PCGH
> 
> Blub
> 
> ...


Also da gefällt mir mein Design besser:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JaniboY-12 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Blub*

Eindeutig das von PCGH, Werbung deutlich dezenter,
klarere Seitenaufteilung, besser geordnet.
Deswegen besuche ich PCG auch selten, auch mitm Handy.
Auf PCGH lässt es sich viel angenehmer surfn.
Bei den News sind die Kommentare viel besser plaziert.


----------



## HanFred (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*



			
				SebTh am 09.10.2008 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Verständnis: Gemeint ist nicht das Forum, gemeint ist z.B. die Startseite. Steht ja auch da: "Seitendesign", nicht "Forendesign".


ach so, dann bitte eine stimme für PCG abziehen, denn das layout ist grauenhaft.


----------



## ShiZon (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*



			
				HanFred am 10.10.2008 00:46 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 09.10.2008 09:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann möchte ich meine Stimme auch zurück ziehen, hab nämlich auch für PCG gestimmt.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*



			
				SebTh am 09.10.2008 09:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Verständnis: Gemeint ist nicht das Forum, gemeint ist z.B. die Startseite. Steht ja auch da: "Seitendesign", nicht "Forendesign".



So unmißverständlich scheints ja nicht gewesen zu sein....(siehe die beiden Beiträge über meinem)

Auch bei mir also bitte Stimme für PCG abziehen.


----------



## ghost5000 (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*

[ x ] PCGH

pcgames.de sieht bei einer Auflösung von 1680 x 1050 echt scheiße aus. Würde sagen so ca 50% des Bildschirms sind noch frei und auf dem restlichen platz (also der genutzt wird) steht ja mehr werbung als alles andere.

Bei PCGH kann man ja zb. News oder Artikel kategorisch sortieren lassen. Bei PCG dagegen muss man sich durch den ganzen Datenmüll schlagen,bevor man das richtige gefunden hat  

pcgames.de sollte sich mal nen neuen Designer zulegen,ist ja grauenhaft


----------



## Leertaste (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*



			
				ghost5000 am 10.10.2008 23:15 schrieb:
			
		

> [ x ] PCGH
> 
> pcgames.de sieht bei einer Auflösung von 1680 x 1050 echt scheiße aus. Würde sagen so ca 50% des Bildschirms sind noch frei und auf dem restlichen platz (also der genutzt wird) steht ja mehr werbung als alles andere.


Du surft bei dieser Bildschirmbreite im Vollbild?   

Ich frag mal so. Auf Seiten die dann die volle Breite nutzen, hast du keine Probleme mit den langen Zeilen?  :-o


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*



			
				Leertaste am 12.10.2008 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> ...........
> Du surft bei dieser Bildschirmbreite im Vollbild?
> 
> Ich frag mal so. Auf Seiten die dann die volle Breite nutzen, hast du keine Probleme mit den langen Zeilen?  :-o



Mach ich (übrigens bei 1920x1200) auch.
Probs mit langen Zeilen gibt es nicht, ist doch egal ob man nur einmal rüberzu liest oder rechts-links-rechts-links-rechts-inks. Manche Seiten passen heutzutage sogar die Schriftgröße automatisch an, sodaß auch dort Absätze nicht verloren gehen.


----------



## ghost5000 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*



			
				Fanator-II-701 am 12.10.2008 13:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 12.10.2008 00:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jup,gibt keine Probleme beim Vollbild. Nur leider unterstützen nicht alle Seiten so hoche Auflösungen. Das sieht dann natürlich Albern aus wie hier auf pcgames.de zb.!

Sollte mal angepasst werden. Hat ja nicht jeder so einen kleinen 17 Zoll Monitor wie die PC Games Redakteure


----------



## schlummer (15. Oktober 2008)

unclesam am 08.10.2008 21:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ShiZon am 08.10.2008 20:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/full sign!


----------



## Gunter (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*



			
				Leertaste am 12.10.2008 00:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Du surft bei dieser Bildschirmbreite im Vollbild?


genau das frag ich mich manchmal auch. ohne jetzt irgendwen dumm anmachen zu wollen, aber wozu kauft man sich denn einen riesigen breitbild-monitor, wenn man die ganze fläche dann ohnehin nur mit *einem* programm belegt?


----------



## AurionKratos (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*

Ich finde es extrem angenehm, ein Forum über die ganze Breite des Screens zu haben.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*



			
				Gunter am 15.10.2008 18:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Leertaste am 12.10.2008 00:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohne jetzt dumm angemacht wirken zu wollen oder zurück dumm anzumachen, ist das nicht jedermanns eigene Sache, wie der große Bildschirm genutzt wird?
Ich meine, daß es auch ziemlich anstrengend, wenn nicht gar mit problematischen Langzeitfolgen behaftet sein kann, wenn mn beim COD4 spielen auch noch die Realtimekurse seiner Aktien im Auge behalten will, während man mit der Freundin chatet und mit der Frau mailt...


----------



## fiumpf (15. Oktober 2008)

[X] das von PCGH

- die Schrift auf PCG ist viel zu klein
Wenn man mit dem Firefox eine Stufe vergrößert verzerrt es andere Dinge.

- die Seite PCG ist zu bunt, bzw. die Farbauswahl auf PCGH ist harmonischer


----------



## DaStash (21. Oktober 2008)

[X] das von PCGH

Wobei man hier auch differenzieren muss.
Die Ansicht der Website ist bei pcgh.de wesentlich übersichtlicher und angenehmer in der Betrachtung.
Dies kann man allerdings vom Forum nicht behaupten, ganz zu schweigen von der Einbettung in die Website. Dieses hin und her switchen bei Kommentaren zwischen dem Forum und der Website ist mMn. sehr unproffessionell und hätte komplett anders gelöst werden müssen. Und da bin ich eben der Meinung das das VB System nicht die optimale Wahl gewesen ist.

Bzw. hätte man es lieber bei der generellen Trennung zwischen Forum und Website belassen sollen.

Zu pcg.de

Die Menüs oben, die News breiter in der Darstellung, eine eindeutigere Werbebannerplatzierung(kein hin und herspringen im Raster), dann würde ich mein Häckchen wieder umsetzen.

Ich sag nur dev geht in die richtige Richtung 

MfG


----------



## flixfelix (22. Oktober 2008)

ja das von PCGH is übersichtlicher.
Außerdem werden bei mir die buttons hier fehlerhaft dargestellt !
Muss an chrome liegen, weil bei firefox past alles


----------



## INU-ID (22. Oktober 2008)

PCGH     

Oder auch www.os-informer.de


----------



## DaStash (22. Oktober 2008)

INU-ID am 22.10.2008 20:57 schrieb:
			
		

> PCGH
> 
> Oder auch www.os-informer.de



Das nenne ich mal Lobbyarbeit 

MfG


----------



## Succer (2. November 2008)

*AW: Seitendesign...*

Kann mich nicht erinnern, wann ich das letzt mal auf der Startseite wahr, News gibbet im G-Reader (von beiden) und das Lesezeichen führt direkt zu den Top100 des Forums...


----------

